# Repair manual



## SteveL (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Nikon s3100 (my daughters camera) that needs the LCD replaced. Cost about $70 to have it done and about the same to replace the camera.
So I want to give replacing it my self a try. Anyone have any ideas where to get a manual for this camera or the directions to replacing the LCD? Once 
open the LCD replacement is not hard but the disassemble is the hard part. I need the manual to ID what screws to remove and what crews not to remove.

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2012)

Ebay has listings for $28 repairs.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure that is the case but I want to see what is involved before I buy the part and see if it is to involved for me to do. 
I would like to have the directions in hand before I purchase the part.

thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2012)

The listing also supplies tech support.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2012)

It only costs $70 to replace a D3100?

Call: Nikon Service and Repair
*Nikon Parts Department*To purchase a genuine Nikon part, please contact our Parts Department by phone or fax.

Phone: 1-310-414-8107 (7am to 3pm PST, Monday through Friday)
Fax: 1-310-322-6979 (7am to 3pm PST, Monday through Friday)
OR .....http://www.nikonusa.com/Service-And-Support/Nikon-Authorized-Repair-List


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd gonna guess it's just a matter of popping off a bezel, removing 4 screws, unplugging the old screen, then reverse the entire procedure.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the back cover has to come off before the LCD can be unplugged and swapped but it should be a pretty easy procedure that doesn't require removing all that many screws.

In this Canon 10D assembly video the LCD goes onto the chassis at 2:47 into the video. The 10D has a metal body, the D3100 doesn't.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'd gonna guess it's just a matter of popping off a bezel, removing 4 screws, unplugging the old screen, then reverse the entire procedure.



I think that is about it but it would be nice to know the specific screws,  take one to many screws and you have a mess on your hands. If it gets down to it I&#8217;ll just go for it.

 I looked into a couple of the Ebay auction and they were sells that it appears English is their second language and they don't know the difference between "Repair" and "Repair Parts". I'll look again.

 I know i can replace the 3100 for about $70 (and I will) but I don't want to just trash the old 3100 if I can fix it myself for $20 or $30. If I fix it there is a spare or "disposable" camera for that boating trip, or rainy days where the camera might be in jeopardy.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Ebay has listings for $28 repairs.



I have a feeling you'd never see your camera again if you used this service.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I think the chances of my being successful replacing the LCD are slim. I found a video and it doesn't look easy.
It's in German but you don't need to understand what is being said to see how complicated it is and how much 
trouble the guy taking it apart is having.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2012)

My bad. I was thinking *D*3100, not *S*3100.


----------

